# تمور النخيل طاقة بديلة لوقود السيارات



## نائب المدير (22 أبريل 2010)

لم يكن أحد يتوقع أن يتم تطوير استخدام تمور النخيل من غذاء للإنسان والحيوان إلى طاقة بديلة لوقود السيارات، لكن ذلك أصبح حقيقة حين استطاع محمد بن سيف الحارثي استخلاص وقود لسيارته من التمر وقام بتجربته شخصيا ليحول الفكرة إلى مشروع استثماري لإقامة مصنع لإنتاج الايثانول في منطقة صحار الصناعية التي تبعد بحوالي 240 كيلومترا إلى الشمال من العاصمة مسقط. 


ويقول الحارثي انه حصل على ترخيص من وزارة التجارة والصناعة لإقامة مشروع مشترك باسم «شركة عمان للطاقة الخضراء باستثمارات تبلغ 28 مليون دولار لتحويل مستخلصات من نخيل التمر المنتشر في أنحاء المنطقة إلى وقود حيوي من خلال معدات سيتم استيرادها من البرازيل»، وأن مصنعه سيبدأ الإنتاج في بداية عام 2008م بطاقة إنتاجية تقدر بـ 900 ألف لتر يوميا مشيرا إلى أن حوالي 80 ألفا من النخيل خصصت للمرحلة الأولى من المشروع، ومن المتوقع زيادة العدد إلى عشرة ملايين في غضون عشر سنوات، وفقا للطلب وذلك باستخدام تقنية استخراج وتخمير العصارة الغنية بالجلوكوز من النخيل. 


وعن انطلاقة الفكرة يقول الحارثي: «كنت في الولايات المتحدة، وكانوا يحاولون إنتاج الديزل من زيت الطعام، أعجبتني الفكرة وأردت تجربتها، وهكذا بدأ الأمر». ويضيف قائلا: «أستخدم الوقود في سيارتي بدون مشاكل، لكننا نحتاج إلى القيام بدراسة سليمة بشأن التأثيرات الكاملة، وينبغي معرفتها بحلول العام 2010م، نأمل أن تكون لنا الريادة في العالم العربي».​


----------



## الشايقي (23 أبريل 2010)

نائب المدير
تحياتي الغدقى 







​ 



> كنت في الولايات المتحدة، وكانوا يحاولون إنتاج الديزل من زيت الطعام، أعجبتني الفكرة وأردت تجربتها، وهكذا بدأ الأمر


​ 
قبل عدة اشهر أقيمت ندوة بألمانيا عن اخلاقيات استخلاص الوقود الحيوي الايثانول من الذرة والحبوب (قوت الشعوب) 
وقد اقتنع أغلب الصناعيين الاوروبيين (اعتقد ذلك) بأن هذا المنحى غير نبيل وخاصة في وجود جوعى في العالم وانما ينبغي استخراج الوقود من زهور برية أو الجاتروفا أو نباتات لا تدخل في قوت الانسان, (بحوزتي دراسة بذلك)
وقبل نهاية هذا العقد قد يستطيع الناشطون في أوروبا تجريم هذا الفعل قانونياً , وهم الآن بصدد صياغة لميثاق شرف طوعي.​ 

ليس الامر معقداً كما تعتقد فنحن في السودان وكذاك بجنوب مصر منذ القدم نستخرج الاثانول من البلح ونسميه (العرقي البكري) كان مستخدماً لدينا كمشروبات روحية أو للاضاءة وبعض مشتقاته تستخدم كوقود احياناً , ليس للطهي ولكن للقهوة أو الشاي , واستخدم في التعقيم وتضميد الجروح.​ 
كما ان المحركات التي تعمل بالوقود الحيوي اصبحت الآن متوفرة ​ 
السؤال القادم مطروح لملتقى المهندسين العرب ​ 
هل يمكن اعتبار التمر مثل الذرة والحبوب من قوت الشعوب التي ليس من النبل استخدامها كوقود مع هذه النسبة المقدرة من الجوعى في الوطن العربي؟؟؟ ​ 
هذا السؤال طبعاً اذا طرح على الصناعيين العرب فإجابته معروفة وهي:
(روح بلا خيبة معاك):57:​ 




> حوالي 80 ألفا من النخيل خصصت للمرحلة الأولى من المشروع، ومن المتوقع زيادة العدد إلى عشرة ملايين في غضون عشر سنوات، وفقا للطلب وذلك باستخدام تقنية استخراج وتخمير العصارة الغنية بالجلوكوز من النخيل


​ 
اقتصادياً هل إذا تم تسويق هذا البلح كمنتجات صناعة تمور يكون ارخص مما لو تم تقطيره واستخدم كإيثانول وقود حيوي ؟؟​ 

ولكني مع استخلاص الايثانول من مخلفات صناعات التمور , أو مخلفات صناعة قصب السكر , مخلفات صناعة الزيوت ....​ 
شركة سكر كنانة في السودان لها مشروع رائد , أكبر مشروع افريقي وعربي وتقوم بتصدير الايثانول الناتج من مخلفات قصب السكر لأوروبا ​ 
مشكور نائب المدير على الموضوع الملهم ​


----------



## محمد 122 (24 أبريل 2010)

الشايقي قال:


> ولكني مع استخلاص الايثانول من مخلفات صناعات التمور , أو مخلفات صناعة قصب السكر , مخلفات صناعة الزيوت ....​
> ​


​
السلام عليكم
وانا اضم صوتي الى صوت الاخ الشايقي بعدم التفكير في قوت الانسان او الحيوان كمصدر للوقود
والسلام عليكم


----------



## موسى علي حسين (27 أبريل 2010)

اشكرك اخي العزيز بدل من استخراج الوقد من التمر ارسله الى الفقراء في العالم الاسلامي ليملء معدته ولكه جزيل الشكر اخوك موسى علي


----------

